# State is taking its time getting my LV training card. 4 weeks now



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Usually the receipt will be fine until the card arrives. I would still call L&I and ask


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*called them, the licence went to the wrong address*

I went a block away!!! and they said I had to pay for the training licence again. 

At least she was nice and knocked the price from 50 to 17.00 if paid by the 20th.


----------

